# Which 3 Roller Mill Is Better?



## Cannibal Smurf (31/7/09)

Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a mill and narrowed it down to the two 3 roller mills listed above. I included the Millmaster 2 roller because I know a lot of you use it and the more I check it out the better it is looking, although I'd prefer 3 roller so I only have to do a single pass through the mill.
Please list the pro's and cons if you currently own, have previously owned or even used any of the above.
I'm currently leaning more towards the Monster, but it's also the only one that isn't geared <_< . As this will be a one-off, long term purchase I really want to get it right so all constructive comments are appreciated.


----------



## Sammus (31/7/09)

I'd definitely go the Millmaster. I went through the same thing as you, except I'd already bought the millmaster and nearly sold it to get something else. Some reseach led me to believe that having both rollers driven is better for you than an extra roller.

I only ever do one pass through my mill and have recently been getting 85-90% efficiency with zero lautering problems, I don't think a 3roller would be much improvement at all.


----------



## razz (31/7/09)

I use the Millmaster CS, but not the s/s job. If you end up buying one you wont need two passes. Only problem is trying to motorise, it needs a lot of torque to spin it at 200 or so rpm. Good luck.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (31/7/09)

Hmm, it will definitely be motorised. I'm pretty sure the CrankandStein 3 roller is gear driven. But both the 3 roller mills have bushes, not bearings...so another + to the Millmaster
How much grunt does it take to motorise one of those suckers? (Millmaster) I can't afford a massive inline 12 cylinder deisel engine like Sammus


----------



## tdh (31/7/09)

Make mine a Marga.

tdh


----------



## porky (31/7/09)

Marga has plastic bushings, no bearings. 

Mine died after about 350 to 400 kilos of grain.

Now have the millmaster, only go one pass. No problems.

Do power it with a 1/3 HP motor at a 7 to 1 ratio, 1400 RPM motor, so mill is going 200 RPM.

Made a gate at the bottom of the hopper so I can load the hopper and then start the mill.
Couldn't start it full, stalled the motor. Now just slide the gate open while it is running works great.
One could just start it and then fill the hopper, but I like to fill it while it is not running.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Sammus (31/7/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Hmm, it will definitely be motorised. I'm pretty sure the CrankandStein 3 roller is gear driven. But both the 3 roller mills have bushes, not bearings...so another + to the Millmaster
> How much grunt does it take to motorise one of those suckers? (Millmaster) I can't afford a massive inline 12 cylinder deisel engine like Sammus



lol I ended up spending about $310 (courtesy of krudd) to motorize mine aline, but bear in mind I spent $229 on a brand spankin motor. I got a compton 920rpm 3/4hp (550w) motor from a place in adelaide. I got the pulleys (one of them a custom job) from Australian Pulley Co. in windsor, $80 for both pulleys (1.25" and 10") and a belt. Runs the mill at roughly at 115rpm

I made my table out of scrap wood. This thing has so much torque its not funny, it can start on a full hopper and it doesn't even flinch in the slightest, even with real hard grains like wheat I didn't notice it slow down or anything like that.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/7/09)

Whoot a mill gallup poll... Sumfin' new. :super: {sarcasm}

Warren -


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (31/7/09)

...and it looks like that piece of brain is a very small piece at that Warren, smaller than the turd my dog just did but with about the same IQ level. I guess you keep your girly hair long like that to hide the circumcision scar??


----------



## haysie (31/7/09)

dog turds(yukk), girly hair (of all things) and circumcision scars (where do i find them) 

He could have said something along the lines of, this has "been done to death" DO A SEARCH! or get a private room!


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (31/7/09)

Thanks Haysie, much better but I did DO A SEARCH, MAYBE YOU SHOULD TOO BEFORE YOU YELL AT ME MATE, IF I DIDN'T DO A SEARCH HOW WOULD I KNOW ABOUT SAMMUS INLINE 12 CYLINDER DEISEL ENGINE POWERING HIS MILLMASTER????. unfortunately the comparison between the two mills I specified hasn't been done and as more of brewers are buying mills lately digging up old threads is only going to provide me with old information. Also.. if YOU do a search there is nothing recent I could find relating specifically to the MM3-2.0, only the 2 roller monster mills.

edit: removed the bogan reference as i didn't want to offend the rest of the bogan community


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/7/09)

Sammus said:


> I'd definitely go the Millmaster. I went through the same thing as you, except I'd already bought the millmaster and nearly sold it to get something else. Some reseach led me to believe that having both rollers driven is better for you than an extra roller.
> 
> I only ever do one pass through my mill and have recently been getting 85-90% efficiency with zero lautering problems, I don't think a 3roller would be much improvement at all.


Mate I have to agree totally the MM is the way to go.Ive done the rest now Im going to buy the best = MM
GB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/09)

2 roller mill is more than what you need

MM would be the pick...it will out last your grand kids :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (31/7/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a mill and narrowed it down to the two 3 roller mills listed above. I included the Millmaster 2 roller because I know a lot of you use it and the more I check it out the better it is looking, although I'd prefer 3 roller so I only have to do a single pass through the mill.
> Please list the pro's and cons if you currently own, have previously owned or even used any of the above.
> I'm currently leaning more towards the Monster, but it's also the only one that isn't geared <_< . As this will be a one-off, long term purchase I really want to get it right so all constructive comments are appreciated.



What on earth gave you the idea that you have to do a double pass though a 2 roller mill? that is rediculous. Do yourself a favour and buy the MM one.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## enoch (31/7/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Hmm, it will definitely be motorised. I'm pretty sure the CrankandStein 3 roller is gear driven. But both the 3 roller mills have bushes, not bearings...so another + to the Millmaster



Crankandstein is not gear driven. I have one and am very happy. The crank 3 style are very easy to run off a drill or other relatively small motor.


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

enoch said:


> Crankandstein is not gear driven. I have one and am very happy. The crank 3 style are very easy to run off a drill or other relatively small motor.



Wot he said.

TP


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> Wot he said.
> 
> TP


Yeah good , but if you use it as much as my "please mill my grain mill" then you would change your mind. Half an hour to get the thing to pull some grain through really does your head in.All the knurl is gone.
GB


----------



## Darren (31/7/09)

Valleymill


----------



## Mantis (31/7/09)

Good thread for us guys who are newish to milling. I have a marga but am not stupid enough to think it wont stuff up. 
And old threads are just that, old threads on mills that may or may not have been improved, upgraded yeah.
Have another pint and calm down Wassa h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yeah good , but if you use it as much as my "please mill my grain mill" then you would change your mind. Half an hour to get the thing to pull some grain through really does your head in.All the knurl is gone.
> GB



The joys of retailing Gryphon?  
Surely you factored enough "wear & tear" into your milled grain prices to eventually replace the (worn) mill? :unsure: A few cents a kilo would probably have done it?

TP


----------



## Batz (31/7/09)

Darren said:


> Valleymill




+1 :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## johnno (31/7/09)

Darren said:


> Valleymill



I don't think they are still making/selling mills.

Cannibal,like others have mentioned you probably do not need a 3 roller.Plenty of 2 roller mills that will do what you want. But if that is what you really want go for it.
I like the MALTMILL http://schmidling.com/maltmill.htm but am probably prejudiced because I have one.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (31/7/09)

johnno said:


> I don't think they are still making/selling mills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No they haven't made mills for ages johnno, just shows who has been brewing for a while. I know Darren, Doc, GL and I own one.

Batz


----------



## Sammus (31/7/09)

johnno said:


> l] but am probably prejudiced because I have one.




haha first one to admit it here - not often the case on any of my hobby forums. everyone says 'this is the best' but fails to mentions its also the only thing theyve used <_< :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

Sammus said:


> everyone says 'this is the best' but fails to mentions its also the only thing theyve used <_< :lol:



I plead guilty.  
But I'm happy with my Cranker  

TP


----------



## Batz (31/7/09)

I never said the Valley Mill is the best, only I have one.

Batz


----------



## Batz (31/7/09)

Batz said:


> I never said the Valley Mill is the best, only I have one.
> 
> Batz




But they are the best, and I've seen a few at work.  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

Batz said:


> I never said the Valley Mill is the best, only I have one.
> 
> Batz



But you inferred it just by replying to this thread as we all did Batz. h34r:  

TP


----------



## domonsura (31/7/09)

A new mill is going into place here at Beerbelly very soon.....and it's going to be a Mill master. I've been using a Crankenstein 3D (non stainless rollers) for about a 3 years now and I think it's had it's day. The crush was fantastic to begin with, but of late we have been having issues with it not pulling the grain through reliably, so every now and again with some grains it just sits there spinning the driven roller but not the passive one. Complete pain in the ass, and I don;t seem to be able to remedy it. I wasn't particularly impressed with the build quality when it arrived either to be honest, considering what it cost.

So I'm about to build a complete new mill stand around the new Millmaster hoping it's up to the job for the next few years (which I'm sure it probably will be). I'll most likely be using a 1/4hp motor that has a reduction box dropping it down to 103rpm to drive it, just like the crankenstein. It has a huge amount of torque but if that doesn't shift it I'll put a 3 phase motor on it :lol:


----------



## enoch (31/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> I plead guilty.
> But I'm happy with my Cranker
> 
> TP



Wot he said.


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

Batz said:


> But they are the best, and I've seen a few at work.
> 
> Batz



Someone is working their posting magic here I reckon.   

TP


----------



## Sammus (31/7/09)

haha I didn't mean to upset anyone here, I was more referring to people on other forums I frequent...its much more apparent on them. R/C forums in particular... anywho, back on topic (kind of)

Wayne: I think in one of the epic millmaster threads someone hooked up a 250W 24VDC motor chain driven down to about 100-150rpm and said it started on a full hopper no worries. I'm sure if you have a proper cap start motor itll be no worries. My 3/4hp cap start is complete overkill lol, but that's just how I like it... I might buy a monster mill just to feed through the millmaster so I can watch and cackle evilly at the sheer POWER! :super: :beerbang: 

That said.. I really wanted the stainless one when I got it but couldnt bring myself to dish out for it (minister of finance yada yada). I'm hoping one day Frank will let us buy the SS rollers by themselves, even though he said they're not available at the moment...


----------



## TidalPete (31/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> I plead guilty.
> But I'm happy with my Cranker
> 
> TP



TBPH if I was in the market for a mill right now I would go for the MillMaster having seen it in action. For $ value & for sheer torque it is very hard to beat.
And that is my last confession of the night.  

TP


----------



## NickB (31/7/09)

Would love a MillMaster, but at the time I was buying, a Monster Mill (admittedly a "seconds" model with about 2cm of one roller double knurled) landed for $102 was the bargain of the century for myself and Kram. I just drive mine with a cheapo Ozito drill from Bunnings. No issues here, gap set to 1mm (backed it off from .9mm after a couple of stuck sparges).

Not sure how attractive they are at the current exchange rate, but an option worth considering as the MillMaster is not a cheap investment!

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/8/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> ...and it looks like that piece of brain is a very small piece at that Warren, smaller than the turd my dog just did but with about the same IQ level. I guess you keep your girly hair long like that to hide the circumcision scar??



Nice one Smurf... Be sure to wear a hair net with your new purchase.  Then again I doubt it will get caught in the search function.

Warren -
{who found a mill without a forum holding his hand}


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/8/09)

Batz said:


> No they haven't made mills for ages johnno, just shows who has been brewing for a while. I know Darren, Doc, GL and I own one.
> 
> Batz



Actually Batz, I just bought a millmaster. The Valley was a great mill for its time, and has given me a great crush. I wore out several bolts with my drill on the driven roller which tells you something. But, I think like all non geared mills, the knurl has become so worn after years of operation that I really struggle to get it to pull the grain through. It would probably only take an o ring to get the other roller to spin, but for high volume applications I think a geared roller has to be better. 

Worth noting though, that the keyway size and grain in gears issues havent been addressed at all so it isnt going to work straight out of the box.


----------



## reviled (1/8/09)

My vote goes for the 2 roller monster mill, works mint as! I recently got one for $250NZD landed where as the mash master was gonna be like $459NZD landed!!!


----------

